# DXF import in Freehand Version 10



## joshua (16. November 2004)

Hallo
Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Beim impotieren von zB. zwei DXF Files in das gleiche Freehand File (ein File mit einem Layer Flächen, das andere File mit einem Layer Linien) stimmen die Koordiante der beiden DXF Files in Freehand nicht mehr zu einander.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie man DXF -Files in Freehand importieren kann.
Vielen Dank 
Joshua


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (16. November 2004)

Hallo,

Also normalerweise geht das problemlos über Datei => Importieren => dxf-Dateien.
Habe zwar Freehand MX, aber das müßte afaik auch schon in der 10 gegangen sein.


----------



## joshua (16. November 2004)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort, es funktioniert auch der Import, das Problem ist nur, dass die Koordinaten, verschoben sind, zB. wenn ich im ersten DXF Gebäude habe und im zweiten DXF Bäume so stimmen die Koordinaten nicht mehr, der Baum steht nicht mehr im Garten, sondern irgenwo in der Zeichnung
Gruss Joshua


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (16. November 2004)

Ist die komplette zweite Ebene verschoben oder nur einzelne Elemente?
Wenn ersteres, dann markiere doch alles auf dieser Ebene und verschiebe sie an die richtige Stelle.


----------



## joshua (17. November 2004)

Hallo
die ganze zweite Ebende ist  verschoben und skaliert und dann müsste ich ja die genaue skalierung wissen
Das Ursprung- DXF besitzt Flächen und Linien und Punkte Z.B aus einem GIS Geographisches Informationssystem. Dann habe ich die Layer auseinander genommen, damit ich die Flächen einfärben kann in Freehand und nun möchte ich die Layer wieder einzeln in Freehand importieren


----------



## PHeimann (24. November 2004)

Hallo,
wir haben unsere dxf-Dateien immer mit einem Hilfsrahmen versehen und die Datei mit dessen Hilfe an Hilfslinien im Freehand importiert. So verschiebt sich nichts und auch die Skalierung ist immer die Gleiche.

Gruß
Petra


----------

